# Help me identify this shower valve please



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/253148_536240469736333_2051374375_n.jpg

Can anyone help me identify this valve please. I need a new cartridge


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Cut that thing out! And kill it with fire!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Thats a hot & cold valve ?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it's a mixing valve, possibly for a shower/tub combo


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice setup to divert water into overflow instead of wasting it down the drain........:whistling2:




edit: nevermind, that's a sex toy hanging from the tub spout, my mistake.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

KT231 <---- Gladstone ????? ECT


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Time for a moentrol

What the heck is below the tub spout??


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

What's that thang hangin' from the spout? Some kinda enema bag?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I think tommy nail it "sex toy"


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

heaan said:


> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/253148_536240469736333_2051374375_n.jpg
> 
> Can anyone help me identify this valve please. I need a new cartridge


Make sure you get the chrome trim cartridge.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Stop being so dam cheap and hire a plumber .. Bad enough you got your overflow all screwed up


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, cut that thing out and update it.

Aaron


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

